# Internet Explorer has stopped working



## auburn0562 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have looked everywhere for an answer to this problem, and so far, nothing has helped. My computer has Windows Vista and I recently updated to Internet Explorer 8. When I to to certain websites, I get the message: 

"Internet Explorer has stopped working. 
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. 
Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.

This doesn't happen on every website, but only on some. They are websites that I have used regularly before, such as www.ksdk.com (local news) and www.coldwatercreek.com (a clothing site). I am at a loss and don't know what else to try. I downloaded the browser for Firefox and I am able to use them through there, but it is a hassle to have to go back and forth, and often, there is something that I want to see on the sites and Firefox wants to ad new programs, but they won't load. PLEASE HELP!!

Thank you,
Tracy


----------



## AVZ (Mar 19, 2008)

I suggest that you reinstall Firefox and make sure that it is up to date. As for Internet Explorer - reinstall that as well.
If that doesn't work for IE or Firefox, try getting your hands on 'Tune-Up Utilities 2009': Run the 1-Click Maintenance - it should fix a bunch of problems within your operating system (me personally, I install Tune-Up Utilities literally after installing Windows and any Security Software).


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

I suggest you ditch Internet Exploer 8 until they get the bugs out of it. You should be able to roll back to IE7, Check your add remove programs and see if its there.


----------



## Ballplace (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello auburn0562!

I've just registered and hope I'm not ridiculously late.
I'd the same problem than you after updating to IE8.
Try a simple thing : go to tools in IE8 then click on Compatibility View Settings,and then check: Display all websites in Compatibility View.
It worked for me and it's completely reversible.


----------



## auburn0562 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for your suggestions. The one that seems to have worked for me is the one from Ballplace. It was such a simple fix. I've not got to try it on a lot of sites, but so far so good.

Thanks again


----------

